# Venison Snack Sticks



## link (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello all, 
I had a great hunting season this year, I got 2 does and a buck (5 point). My best year ever and my hunting buddy got 2 does. So we took 5 deer off of the 20 acres we hunt!
Anyway, I  made 10 lbs of Cajun snack sticks and for the first time added High Temp Cheddar. I like to use 16mm casing so I was not sure how the cheese was going to work as the tube is not much bigger than a pencil.

But to my surprise, it worked just fine. So I used a 60/40 venison/pork combination and these came out fantastic. These sticks were made from the first Doe I got so I could take some on the other hunting weekends through the rest of the season. I smoked them with mesquite to an internal temp of 155 ° over a period of several hours.

I ground a little extra pork and made some breakfast sausage patties for my wife as well.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks like some good sticks. Congrats on the successful hunt.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice work .


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2019)

Good looking sticks!
Al


----------



## TGainey (Jan 18, 2021)

link said:


> Hello all,
> I had a great hunting season this year, I got 2 does and a buck (5 point). My best year ever and my hunting buddy got 2 does. So we took 5 deer off of the 20 acres we hunt!
> Anyway, I  made 10 lbs of Cajun snack sticks and for the first time added High Temp Cheddar. I like to use 16mm casing so I was not sure how the cheese was going to work as the tube is not much bigger than a pencil.
> 
> ...


Hi, Link! Those look great! I could sure use some smoking advice! Did you start at a lower temp and slowly increase? To what top thermostat temp? Or did you stay with one consistent(ish) temp for so many hours? I've seen on here 100 for an hour; 140 for 3 hours; 160 until IT is 152. We couldn't reach our temps and stay consistent on the MES so looking for some advice.

Thank you!


----------



## link (Jan 18, 2021)

TGainey said:


> Hi, Link! Those look great! I could sure use some smoking advice! Did you start at a lower temp and slowly increase? To what top thermostat temp? Or did you stay with one consistent(ish) temp for so many hours? I've seen on here 100 for an hour; 140 for 3 hours; 160 until IT is 152. We couldn't reach our temps and stay consistent on the MES so looking for some advice.
> 
> Thank you!



This was a bit ago so I do not remember for sure. But usually, I will do the first hour at 100° with no smoke just to dry the outside a bit. Then I start with smoke at 120° for 2 to 3 hours and then bump it up to 140° for an hour then 106° until I hit the internal temp I want. I hope this helps. Good luck.

Link


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2021)

Good looking sticks.. Nicely done!


----------



## TGainey (Jan 25, 2021)

link said:


> This was a bit ago so I do not remember for sure. But usually, I will do the first hour at 100° with no smoke just to dry the outside a bit. Then I start with smoke at 120° for 2 to 3 hours and then bump it up to 140° for an hour then 106° until I hit the internal temp I want. I hope this helps. Good luck.
> 
> Link


Thank you, Link!


----------



## link (Jan 26, 2021)

TGainey said:


> Thank you, Link!


No problem. Let me know how yours come out.


----------

